# Avon point power plant



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

Thinking about bringing the yak out to the stacks to do some steelhead fishing, got any reports/suggestions


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Waste of time unless the lake freezes because it is always muddy

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

KTkiff said:


> Waste of time unless the lake freezes because it is always muddy
> 
> Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Ok thank you


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

Cant fish there legally anymore pretty sure theres a full time security guy that watches the area


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

That's a damn shame


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I am pretty sure you can get back there if you are in a boat.


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

KTkiff said:


> I am pretty sure you can get back there if you are in a boat.


It's only worth fishing in there if the lake is frozen then?


----------



## tehsavage (Aug 16, 2013)

Go to hotwaters in lorain and fish the inlet thats west of the river where they used to park old navy ships.... see a lot of guys get em out of there.


----------



## rminerd (Nov 25, 2013)

tehsavage said:


> Go to hotwaters in lorain and fish the inlet thats west of the river where they used to park old navy ships.... see a lot of guys get em out of there.


 Got an address of where I could launch my kayak around there ?


----------

